# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Ray Langton

## Keating's babe

I don't remember Ray from the first time around, but it's amazing how well he has slotted in to the street.  I love his dry sense of humour and quick wit.   :Cheer:

----------


## phils little sister

yeah i think he is good! love the way he iritates Ken so much  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Keating's babe

Yeah I love the bitching and the sniping.

----------


## Perdita

https://www.entertainmentdaily.co.uk...LpIqqekyOM6cv4


Tracy's real dad in Corrie has died in real life.  RIP  Neville

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

> https://www.entertainmentdaily.co.uk...lpiqqekyom6cv4
> 
> 
> tracy's real dad in corrie has died in real life.  Rip  neville


RIP Neville

----------

